# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  ThinkIoT ecosystem, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China, and Morrisville, North Carolina, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

youtube.com/ThinkIoTSolutions

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Lenovo ThinkIoT

Jul 25, 2019




> Lenovo’s ThinkIOT solutions bring together advanced software and hardware tools to enable businesses to unlock the power of data across their organizations and create transformational change.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo adds new solutions and devices to its ThinkIoT ecosystem"
New ThinkCentre Nano makes the ThinkCentre Tiny look big

by Anthony Spadafora
May 13, 2019

----------

